
Ask HN: What have you recently been enamoured by? - camnora
Are there any books, ideas, frameworks&#x2F;technologies, etc. that you feel have a great impact and are worth sharing?
======
mindcrime
Abductive Inference, and more specifically "Parsimonious Covering Theory"
(PCT)[1] which is one approach to automating abduction. It's a not a new idea
by any means, but I think there's still some meat on that bone (so to speak).
I've been working on re-implementing PCT using in a more modern environment,
with an eye towards exploring ways to extend the idea and/or integrate it with
some more recent approaches.

[1]:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2244953/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2244953/)

------
jseliger
_Kingdom of the Wicked_ , a novel set in a world in which the ancient Romans
experience an Industrial Revolution and have approximately contemporary levels
of technology when Jesus shows up:
[https://jakeseliger.com/2017/12/28/kingdom-of-the-wicked-
boo...](https://jakeseliger.com/2017/12/28/kingdom-of-the-wicked-book-one-
rules-helen-dale) . It sounded gimmicky to me but is shockingly well done.

------
jozzas
Directed Acyclic Graphs / block lattices in Cryptocurrency, like those used in
IOTA and RaiBlocks:
[https://raiblocks.net/media/RaiBlocks_Whitepaper__English.pd...](https://raiblocks.net/media/RaiBlocks_Whitepaper__English.pdf)

